# Cleaning carpets with mouse droppings?



## Thystle (Feb 7, 2006)

Does anyone have any rec's on what to clean a carpet with that had mouse droppings on it? To get it REALLY clean... clean enough a baby could crawl on?

I can't remove the carpet in that room, so that is out. And I want to turn it into a useful room (was formerly a very cluttered storage room with apperently some old "presents" left over from awhile back. I am 99% sure the mice have been "removed").

I have a carpet cleaner and a wide variety of cleaning products.

I just want it CLEAN CLEAN.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I have no idea.

But, I wanted to tell you that I read your title wrong.

I thought, "O.K, this natural organic stuff has gone too far, when we are using mouse droppings to clean carpets".

LOL


----------



## Thystle (Feb 7, 2006)

LOL

Yeah I guess it does read like that huh?


----------



## Pepperdove (Apr 13, 2007)

Vacuum, rent a shampooer, use that, then get a rug and put it on top of the carpet to minimize contact?

That was just my first thought. GL


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

Make sure you get rid of the mice!


----------

